# Setting up drops for off-road



## Bodhbh (2 Aug 2012)

At the risk of sounding all the gear no idea. I have never ridden or setup a dropbar bike before but am close to finishing the build on one. Basically, I only have room at home for one bike right now so I'm building up a Peregrine frame I had kicking around as a 'do everything' steed (commuter/tourer/off-road), and I do hope to be able to ride it most places I can take my 26" hardtail if I stick some fat tyres on it (frame takes up to 2").

My question is first, would I be looking at the drops or hoods as the default postion? I guess the hoods will go pretty much level with the saddle heightwise and above the front hub? Any other black art about the setting up the bars or it's just a case of suck it and see a bit? The drops are nitto randonneur drops and will be using STIs for what it's worth.


----------



## black'n'yellow (3 Aug 2012)

the default position is 'whatever you are most comfortable with' - it applies to all the questions you are asking there...


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Aug 2012)

You are right, I am probably over-thinking and should just set them up and see how it feels.


----------

